

So LinkedIn is a giant Rolodex, eh? - bigiain
http://stilgherrian.com/internet/so-linkedin-is-a-giant-rolodex-eh/

======
bigiain
A follow up blog post to the one discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2345483>

